# QTC frames



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

QTC is raising prices on all their products on April 1st. I am placing an order with them, so if you want a mag kit, a frame or a Monochrome let me know. I will split shipping and there is a discount on orders of 5 or more frames.

PM or email me. [email protected]

Evan


----------



## PARTSDEV (Jul 6, 2009)

*qtc's*

thanks for the heads-up,wish i had the money.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Frames (low-profile and regular) are $130. Monochromes for $197. Monomag conversions for $42.

I have two frames on this order so far. 3 more and we can get a discount on each frame.

Evan


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

pm sent.


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

PM sent


----------

